# Gaggia Baby - self repair



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia Baby and unfortunately yesterday hardly any water came out of the group head.

Water via the wand was full pressure.

I did it's first clean with proper coffee cleaner/blanking plate (reverse flush), made sure baskets were unblocked, also removed shower head and finally the 1cm thick block behind it attached by allen bolts. All good stuff but there is no flow from behind that - we're talking moderate drips at best rather than a near jet

My suspicion therefore is that the solenoid valve is blocked/misbehaving, or the section below the boiler (whatever it is called - is it the group head?) is blocked

On my previous gaggia I have stripped down the solenoid, split the boiler, reworked with new seal, but before things get messy, any specific recommendations?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like a blockage in solenoid, another strip down i am afraid


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just done this to a baby and a baby class this morning. Stripped them completely and found the 3 way valves and the boiler were full of crud! All working fine now


----------

